# Valve: DotA 2 offiziell angekündigt



## Ob4ru|3r (14. Oktober 2010)

*Valve: DotA 2 offiziell angekündigt*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Die unabhängige Spieleschmiede "VALVe Corporation" hat heute ihr neuestes Projekt offiziell bekannt gegeben: Wie bereits im Vorfeld vermutet handelt es sich um einen Nachfolger für die beliebte WarCraft III TFT Modifikation "Defense of the Ancients", deren Markenname sich VALVe offiziell gesichert hat und unter dem Namen "Dota 2" als unabhängiges Spiel erscheinen wird.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
VALVe kooperiert dabei mit dem Moder "icefrog", der sich bereits für die ursürüngliche Mod verantwortlich zeichnet und der bis heute die Modifikation mit Updates versorgt - VALVe hat den engagierten Moder bereits 2009 fest eingestellt für dieses Projekt. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 

Entgegen bisheriger Vermutungen rührt VALVe das Grundprinzip von DotA in keinster Weise an, im Gegenteil: Puristen und DotA-Veteranen sollen sich direkt bestens in Dota 2 zu Recht finden können, werden doch die Helden zu einem grossen Teil ebenso wie die Map unverändert übernommen, da diese vom Design her "einfach funktionieren". In Dota 2 treten daher unverändert 2 Teams zu je 5 Spielern an, diese steuern jeweils einen Helden, und unterstützen dabei ihre Fraktion von in ihrer Basis immer neu spawnenden NPC Armeen, die auf fest gelegten Routen gegen die jeweils andere Basis anrennen, durch eigenes Aufleveln und Erspielen von mächtigen Gegenständen, bis man stark genug ist die gegnerische Basis einzulaufen, dabei kommt es auf Kooperation unter den Mitspielern an, um z.B. durch sich gegenseitig buffende und ergänzende Auren und Effekte zu stärken sowie durch koordinierte Attacken das andere Team auszuspielen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
VALVe konzentriert sich daher in erster Linie auf Verbesserungen um das Grundprinzip des Spiels herum, dies schliesst ein: Verwendung einer besseren Engine, Valves firmeneigener Source-Engine (mit ein paar zusätzlich implementierten Techniken wie verbesserter globaler Beleuchtung und einer Stoff-Simulation), Integration von Steamworks und Ingame-Sprachchat sowie ein Haufen zusätzlicher Ideen rund um das soziale Erlebnis die Spieler, hier mauert VALVe zwar noch bei den Details, erwähnt werden Dinge wie freischaltbare neue Skins, Gamescores und auf einem Skilllevel basierendes Match-Making, Coachingfunktion um als Veteran Einsteiger während einer Partie zu leiten via Coachingpanel, von Spielern editierbare und ins Spiel integrierbare Guides und weitere kooperative Community-Ideen die Dota 2 von anderen Spielen abheben sollen, natürlich nebst dem süchtig machenden, perfekt ausbalancierten Gameplays.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Release ist irgendwann 2011, höchstwahrscheinlich nach Portal 2, welches am 10. Februar erscheint.
Quellen: http://gameinformer.com/b/features/archive/2010/10/13/dota-2-announced-details.aspx News - Valve Announces Dota 2


----------



## butter_milch (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Valve: DotA 2 offiziell angekündigt*

Valve + Source + DotA = Kauf


----------



## WhackShit007 (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Valve: DotA 2 offiziell angekündigt*

muss zugeben: über half life3 oder so, hätte ich mich mehr gefreut.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Valve: DotA 2 offiziell angekündigt*



WhackShit007 schrieb:


> muss zugeben: über half life3 oder so, hätte ich mich mehr gefreut.



Ja nicht nur du...nicht nur du...
Aber naja Dota...eine echtes geiles neues TD für WC3 wäre mir lieber
In Dota loose ich nur gegen meine freunde...


----------



## Veriquitas (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Valve: DotA 2 offiziell angekündigt*

Kenn ich nicht was soll das sein ?


----------



## Creep1972 (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Valve: DotA 2 offiziell angekündigt*



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Kenn ich nicht was soll das sein ?



Kenn ich auch nicht, aber die Bilder sind echt schick


----------



## ReaCT (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Valve: DotA 2 offiziell angekündigt*



Creep1972 schrieb:


> Kenn ich auch nicht, aber die Bilder sind echt schick



Besonders der Bloodseeker hats mit angetan. Wenn möglich kommt der als Poster


----------



## BigBubby (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Valve: DotA 2 offiziell angekündigt*

DotA ist relativ einfach. 2 Teams, eines oben recht, eines unten links eine Basis. Jeder Mensch steuert nur einen Helden. Es gibt drei strecken (lanes) oben lang, unten lang und durch die mitte. Hier entlang kommen dauerhaft von den basen zu den gegnerbasen creeps (die kleinen monster). Ziel ist es in der Gegnerbasis den Baum bzw Thron zu zerstören. Kling einfach, ist aber super.


----------



## DiE_FiesE_FliesE (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Valve: DotA 2 offiziell angekündigt*

Das wird denke ich so ablaufen wie mit Alien Swarm. 

Das war ja ursprünglich auch eine Mod und dann wurde das Team von Valve gekauft und durfte sozusagen als Testprojekt ein eigenes Spiel daraus machen. 

Das war dann auch kostenlos. 

Ich denke auch DotA2 wird kostenlos sein. 

Aber selbst wenn es 5 Euro kosten würde ... so lange es gut gemacht ist (und davon kann man ausgehen, es ist immerhin der Modder der die Map gemacht hat + Valve)  würde ich diese 5 Euro bezahlen. Das hätte ich auch für Alien Swarm. 

Valve ist für mich die letzte Spieleschmiede bei denen ich Blind kaufen würde. Alle anderen Firmen gehen inzwischen entweder voll auf Konsolenspiele und bringen nur noch billige PC-Ports raus (fast alle) oder gängeln einen mit nicht funktionierenden Kopierschutz Maßnahmen (Ubisoft) oder lassen einfach mal LAN Modus sowie Dedicated Server weg (Blizzard, DICE). Zudem hat Valve einfach noch nie ein schlechtes Game rausgebracht. 

Valve <


----------



## raetsch (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Valve: DotA 2 offiziell angekündigt*

demigod ist im grunde ja auch ein dota nachbau. da hat es mich aber gestört, dass es zu wenig maps gibt, und hier solls nur eine geben. wär mir zu wenig 
das spielprinzip is aber super.


----------



## H@buster (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Valve: DotA 2 offiziell angekündigt*

Naja, Icefrog hat DotA ja nicht wirklich gemacht, er ist  nur der, der sich zurzeit darum kümmert, gab vor ihm andere^^

Aber die Drow Ranger sieht echt geil aus, Lina ebenso.... Ich freu mich drauf!^^


----------



## slayerdaniel (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Valve: DotA 2 offiziell angekündigt*



DiE_FiesE_FliesE schrieb:


> Ich denke auch DotA2 wird kostenlos sein.
> 
> Aber selbst wenn es 5 Euro kosten würde ... so lange es gut gemacht ist (und davon kann man ausgehen, es ist immerhin der Modder der die Map gemacht hat + Valve)  würde ich diese 5 Euro bezahlen. Das hätte ich auch für Alien Swarm.



Ich gehe eher von einem Vollpreispiel aus. Bei Alien Swarm hat man ja auch nicht so ein Taram ums Spiel gemacht


----------



## fuSi0n (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Valve: DotA 2 offiziell angekündigt*

Ich denke eher das sich das Spiel über Ingame Items wie Skins finanzieren wird.
Da ist momentan der allgemeine Trend egal ob MMO, RTS oder Shooter. Also ähnlich wie bei League of Legends.
Wenn es gut umgesetzt wird und die grafik stimmt sowie das Balancing bin ich sicherlich dabei.


----------



## sph3re (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Valve: DotA 2 offiziell angekündigt*

coole Sache, aber was ist mit den Lizenzen? Valve hat zwar den Namen gekauft, aber die Models gehoeren doch Blizzard oder nicht?


----------



## butter_milch (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Valve: DotA 2 offiziell angekündigt*



sph3re schrieb:


> coole Sache, aber was ist mit den Lizenzen? Valve hat zwar den Namen gekauft, aber die Models gehoeren doch Blizzard oder nicht?



Es werden wahrscheinlich neue Helden gebastelt.

Ich frage mich ob sich das Spiel wieder nur auf eine Map beschränkt (wie es sich für DotA ja gehört) oder ob man mehr Inhalt einfügt (was ich nicht so toll fände).


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Valve: DotA 2 offiziell angekündigt*



sph3re schrieb:


> coole Sache, aber was ist mit den Lizenzen? Valve hat zwar den Namen gekauft, aber die Models gehoeren doch Blizzard oder nicht?



Geh mal einfach davon aus, dass die sich da geeinigt haben, bzw. dass die Nerds von Valve wissen, was sie da machen. = )


----------



## lord-elveon (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Valve: DotA 2 offiziell angekündigt*

bei DotA interessiert mich nur das Liedle dazu  

Basshunter -DotA

Aber VALVe und Valve sind schon das selbe oda?


----------



## jaLOL (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Valve: DotA 2 offiziell angekündigt*

ich kenn des spiel eig ned aber i wie sieht es ganz interessant aus ^^


----------



## BigBubby (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Valve: DotA 2 offiziell angekündigt*

Ist super spaßig. Besonders auf ner Lan mit ein paar Freunden.


----------



## sinthor4s (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Valve: DotA 2 offiziell angekündigt*

Für <10€ ist es beim release gekauft^^
Wenn es mehr kostet werd ich es mir wohl überlegen.
Ich hoffe ja auf die simple Funktion einfach ein bisschen rauszuzoomen...
Beim Original würde ich öffter gerne mal ein bisschen weiter über dem
Geschehen schweben.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Valve: DotA 2 offiziell angekündigt*



lord-elveon schrieb:


> bei DotA interessiert mich nur das Liedle dazu
> 
> Basshunter -DotA
> 
> Aber VALVe und Valve sind schon das selbe oda?


Von wegen "VALVe" ... guck dir mal das Firmenlogo genauer an, nur das e am Ende wird klein geschrieben darin, der Rest groß ... ich hab das einfach mal übernommen, an anderer Stelle hier im Forum wurde ja auch grade per Abstimmung beschlossen sich dem Neusprech von Apple anzuschliessen und für das Apfeltelefon die firmeneigene Schreibweise "iPhone", mit kleinem i am Anfang, hier offiziell zu übernehmen, ähnlich habe ich es hier mit Valves Firmennamen gehandthabt, ganz einfach. = )


----------



## BigBubby (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Valve: DotA 2 offiziell angekündigt*

Da bin ich ja mal gespannt, wie du in Zukunft ein Hoch E hinbekommst, denn die haben ein großes E nur hochgestellt und nicht klein 

Edit: Nur zu Info. Valve selbst, schreibt Valve und nicht VALVe.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Valve: DotA 2 offiziell angekündigt*



BigBubby schrieb:


> Da bin ich ja mal gespannt, wie du in Zukunft ein Hoch E hinbekommst, denn die haben ein großes E nur hochgestellt und nicht klein


Verdammt, es ist wem aufgefallen. xD

Ja, kleines e statt hoch-e war die einzige Möglichkeit die ich sah das darzustellen mit normaler Tastatur .....


----------



## Veriquitas (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Valve: DotA 2 offiziell angekündigt*

Dota wird wahrscheinlich nicht kommen Blizzard hat davon Wind bekommen und schon was dazu gesagt, da das Game aus dem Wc 3 Editor entstanden ist und Valve mit einem Charackter wirbt der Sylvana Windrunner ziemlich ähnlich sieht. Valve gegen Blizzard= Blizzard.

Valve shouldn't trademark DOTA - Blizzard PC News - Page 1 | Eurogamer.net


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Valve: DotA 2 offiziell angekündigt*



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Dota wird wahrscheinlich nicht kommen Blizzard hat davon Wind bekommen und schon was dazu gesagt, da das Game aus dem Wc 3 Editor entstanden ist und Valve mit einem Charackter wirbt der Sylvana Windrunner ziemlich ähnlich sieht. Valve gegen Blizzard= Blizzard.
> 
> Valve shouldn't trademark DOTA - Blizzard PC News - Page 1 | Eurogamer.net


Seit wann haben die das Recht an einer Mod? Die Rechte für den Content den die Mod an neuem Material bietet, also Kartendesign, Spielmechanik, Name etc. haben die Ersteller der Mod. Schwierig dürfte es in der Tat bei den Models der Spielfiguren und Gebäude werden, da halt Content von WC3:TFT .... aber sonst wüsste ich nicht welche Rechte Blizzard an DotA haben sollte. 

Edit: Sehr lustige Kommentare auf Eurogamer zu dem Thema (Achtung, Schimpfwortalarm!). ^^


Spoiler



You fools, none of you understand the meaning of dota. No one of the  huge dota community cares about the fucking ancients, its just dota to  us. People break fingers, hands, legs for dota. Some douche said to me  dota sux and do you know what I did? I bitchslapped him to the ground.  Dota is a religion. Dota is played by over 25 million people. It is the  most played game(yes game its not a map its a fuckin game) in the world  right now. And the guy who is behind it is IceFrog, he didn't create  stupid dota allstars and shit that guinsoo created nor he created aos  and guess what nobody of the dota community cares. For the most of the  community dota is a religion and IceFrog is god. When he farts it smells  like flowers, when he pukes it rains cotton candy from the sky. There  are people who you can meet outside and tell them: "hey, retard, icefrog  sux dix" and they will rip you apart, but not for telling them that  they are retards. We asked for new dota, with better graphics, easier  hotkeys and such, reconnection tools, matchmaking systems and ladders  that are actually working. They came LoL and HoN, and guess what? THEY  SUCKED. THEY ARE NOT BALANCED, THEY ARE NOT COMPETITIVE, THEY ARE NOT  DOTA COPIES, THEY ARE LAME DOTA RETARDED COPIES. THEY SUX, THEY SUK DIX,  SHITS AND FUX. AND NOW WE GET DOTA 2, WITH THE FUCKIN SOURCE ENGINE(im  hl fan man and i love hl and i cant wait for hl:e3, but dota... is dota)  and cool voices and stuff and like that cloth **** shit and morphling  looks awesome and we are like :O we masturbate infront of the cg. And we  are not no lifers. Most of the dota community are normal people, who  have jobs, kids, wives, girlfriends. There are bodybuilders, engineers  who play dota because its so damn good. AND THE FUCKING BLIZZARD CUM  FUCKS MONEY SUKING DONKEY SHITTERS SAY THAT VALVE ARE WRONG. VALVE'S  ONLY MISTAKE IS THE FUCKING L4D2 ITS FUCKIN RETARDED, BUT THEY ARE THE  GODS OF GAMING. EXCEPT l4d2 they NEVER, NEVER had a bad game. And who  haven't played their games better do you damn fucks. SO IF U FEEL LIKE  AN AVERAGE GAMER, IF U FEEL U ARE NOT A NOOB, AND U DONT WANT TO BE  FRIENDLY AND DONT CARE IF ANYBODY IS FRIENDLY WITH YOU GO PLAY FUCKING  DOTA, DOWNLOAD FUCKING ILLEGAL WC3, PATCH IT, DL GARENA PLAY. ULL GET  OWNED CUZ UR NOOB. AFTER A YEAR ULL GET GOOD. ULL PWN. ULL UNDERSTAND  THE TRUE MEANING OF DOTA. U DAMN FUCKS. lol that made me cry ;/ Q_Q y,  but i dont qq when i destroy ur ass with sven u fucking noob, QQ, plug,  altqq u noob, ragequit FHASHSAHASSHSAHSH AH  SHHASAHSSHAHSAHAHSHASHAHASHASHS DIE, UR MOTHER DIE, UR FATHER DIE!


Die Mehrheit der Leute dort teilt btw. die Meinung dass Valve nun Dota "gehört", UND dass es gut wird, weil es halt Valve ist + Icefrog die das entwickeln .. ^^


----------



## Veriquitas (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Valve: DotA 2 offiziell angekündigt*

Die Spielmechanik beruht auf den Wc 3 Editor und der ist geschützt aber darum geht es im eigentlichen nicht da würde Blizzard so oder so gewinnen. Es geht ums Prinzip das ein Charackter komplett vom optischen übernommen wurde und das ein Zeichen ist das Valve Blizzard ans Bein pissen will, auch wenn es hier nicht erwähnt wird es geht ums Prinzip.Hier geht es darum Grenzen zu stellen und das blizzard die Dota Karten sowieso über Sc 2 umsonst machen wird. Also es wird wieterhin ein Mod bleiben oder garnicht kommen...


----------



## tickymick (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Valve: DotA 2 offiziell angekündigt*

mMn ist das Lötzinn, DotA2 wird kommen. HoN und LoL haben auch das gleiche Prinzip. Blizzard hat eigentlich keine Chance. Ein paar kleine Änderungen am Spiel und fertig, Valve wins. Für was will Blizzard den Anspruch? Namen und Models kann man ändern, die Mechanik ist eh anders als im WC3 Editor.

Achja, außerdem kann BLizzard ja SC2 DotA rausbringen, aber dann nicht unter dem Namen, sonst haben sie ein Problem.


----------



## Veriquitas (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Valve: DotA 2 offiziell angekündigt*

Es basiert auf den Wc 3 Editor ganz einfach was daran ist wird man letztendlich vor Gericht checken, die Idee basiert auf Wc 3 ganz einfach. Blizzard wird aber bald das als kostenlosen Download anbieten über Sc 2....

Blizzard kann es unter den Namen rausbringen weil Valve sich den nicht gesichert hat.


----------



## tickymick (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Valve: DotA 2 offiziell angekündigt*

Latest Status Info
Soviel zum Namen...

Außerdem wird DotA 2 nichtsmehr mit dem WC3 Editor gemeinsam haben. Nur weil die erste Map damit konstruiert wurde. mMn witter da Blizzard bloß Geld.

Ich bin jedenfalls sehr zuversichtlich das DotA2 kommt. Valve ist ja nicht grade klein, die werden sich das kaum bieten lassen.

Aber wie gesagt, wir können nur spekulieren, das Gericht muss entscheiden.


----------



## Veriquitas (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Valve: DotA 2 offiziell angekündigt*

Blizzard sieht das nicht als vollwertiges Spiel aber hier geht es ums Prinzip. Blizzard will das nicht vermarkten, das Spiel ist aber durch Wc Editor entstanden auch wenn es anders gebastelt wird. Da kann Valve das Game fertigstellen und dann wird erstmal geprüft wieviel ähnlichkiet es mit den mod vorweist was den Release verscheibt. Die können das umsonst bringen aber nicht mit kommerzielen Hintergrund. Das Game wurde mit dem Wc 3 Editor gemacht ganz einfach und nur weil Valve grossen Einfluss durch Steam hat ändert sich daran nichts. Und mal abgesehen davon ist es ziemlich dreißt mit einem Char zu werben der geschützt ist.


----------



## tickymick (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Valve: DotA 2 offiziell angekündigt*

Ich hab nie was von Steam geredet, nur Valve wird sich das als "große Firma" nicht gefallen lassen. Die haben das Geld sich dagegen zu wehren, eine neue Firma beispielsweiße hätte wohl keine Chance, rein der Finanzen wegen.
Blizzard macht sich bei der DotA Community zur Zeit eh nur lächerlich. Jahrelang war ihnen DotA egal, viele Kopien von WC3 haben sich aber nur wegen DotA verkauft, insofern sollte Blizzard eigentlich dankbar sein. 
Und mal davon abgesehen finde ich Blizzard viel dreißter, DotA für SC2 rauszubringen, obwohl sie an DotA genau 0% beteiligt waren. Durch einfache Updates hätten sie es Icefrog wohl wesentlich einfacher machen können, aber nein, DotA bringt uns deshalb ja nicht mehr Geld. SC2 DotA bringen die doch nur damit sich Valves DotA schlechter verkauft, die wissen wohl schon das es so oder so kommt.
Und mal davon abgesehen finde ich es dreißt mit Orks zu werben, die hat Blizzard nicht erfunden, genausowenig wie Paldine, Lichs usw.


----------



## BigBubby (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Valve: DotA 2 offiziell angekündigt*

Doch. Die haben die *grünen* Orks erfunden. Aber sonst wirklich nichts


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Valve: DotA 2 offiziell angekündigt*

Glatt gelogen, Games Workshop hat die Grünen Orkze erfunden ... Git.


----------



## BigBubby (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Valve: DotA 2 offiziell angekündigt*

Habs gerade noch mal nachgelesen.
Stimmt 
Ursprünglich sollte WarCraft ein Spiel im Warhammer universum werden, aber sie haben keine Lizenzen bekommen und so haben sie "ihr eigenens Ding" rausgebracht.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Valve: DotA 2 offiziell angekündigt*

Blizzard hat sich eh "sehr grosszügig" bei den GW Universen bedient ... nicht nur das WarCraft arg von Warhammer "inspiriert" scheint, auch StarCraft hat da etliche Parallelen zu 40K ... inzwischen bedient sich Blizzard sogar bei den GW-Mitarbeitern, Andy Chambers - der Creative Director von SC2 - stammt von GW, und war dort als Game Designer 'ne Legende. 

Blizzard sollte daher mal ganz kleine Brötchen backen wenn es um den vermeintlichen Ideenklau geht in Bezug auf DotA/Valve.


----------



## Veriquitas (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Valve: DotA 2 offiziell angekündigt*



BigBubby schrieb:


> Doch. Die haben die *grünen* Orks erfunden. Aber sonst wirklich nichts



Das ist leider falsch die hat Disney erfunden mit der Gummibärenbande und nicht Gw..
Das einzig was ähnlich ist zu Gw sind die Orks (optisch) und der Space Marine das andere hatte es vorher schon gegeben. Also von Paralellen kann man hier nicht sprechen ausser das das eine Fantasy ist und das andere in der Zukunft spielt.


----------



## BigBubby (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Valve: DotA 2 offiziell angekündigt*



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Das ist leider falsch die hat Disney erfunden mit der Gummibärenbande und nicht Gw..
> Das einzig was ähnlich ist zu Gw sind die Orks (optisch) und der Space Marine das andere hatte es vorher schon gegeben. Also von Paralellen kann man hier nicht sprechen ausser das das eine Fantasy ist und das andere in der Zukunft spielt.



jetzt wo du es erwähnst, die GUmmibärenbande, da waren sie wirklich grün.

Von Parallelen würde ich aber schon sprechen.
Beim Warcraft hat blizzard glaube ich anfangs sogar mal gesagt, dass sie sich orientiert hatten an Warhammer. (Habs nachgelesen, wie gesagt, und ursprünglich wollte blizzard ja ein Warhammergame machen).
Bei Starcraft erkennt man auch an verdammt vielen einheiten eklatante ähnlichkeiten. Natürlich haben sie es nicht 1 zu 1 kopiert (Genau wie Avatar und Pocahontas  ), sondern selbst ausgelegt und angepasst.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Valve: DotA 2 offiziell angekündigt*



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Das ist leider falsch die hat Disney erfunden mit der Gummibärenbande und nicht Gw..
> Das einzig was ähnlich ist zu Gw sind die Orks (optisch) und der Space Marine das andere hatte es vorher schon gegeben. Also von Paralellen kann man hier nicht sprechen ausser das das eine Fantasy ist und das andere in der Zukunft spielt.


Hä? Seit wann gibts bei Disneys Gummibärenbande bitte Orks?! 


In der deutschen Übersetzung sind das "Ungeheuer", im englischen Original heissen sie "Ogres", und Oger sind doch ein klein bischen was anderes als Orks ... wie dir Horden fanatischer Fantasyfans sicher gerne versichern werden.

Im Übrigen hatten die Ungeheur eh alle möglichen Farben, 'net nur "Grün". Die Zeichner waren klar auf LSD.: P


----------



## Veriquitas (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Valve: DotA 2 offiziell angekündigt*

Da kann man sich ja drüber streiten ob Orks Ungeheuer sind oder nicht. Aber mal abgesehen davon waren die Orcs von Blizzard nicht immer Grün das ist etwas Loretechnisches, es gibt im Warcraft Universum auch rote orks genausow wie braune wie aus Herr der Ringe. Der Vergleich von Gw und Blizzard ist einfach dumm, weil beides Fantasy ist oder Science Fiction. Und ich habe damals beide Gw Tabletops gespielt alleine von der Story her liegen da Welten zwischen und ist was ganz anderes. Die orcs aus Warhammer sind verpeilte Dummköpfe, während die in Warcraft intelligenz besitzen. Und in 40.000k und Starcraft ist es nicht anders, alleine der Vergleich von Tyraniden und Zerg ist soweit hergeholt. Aber darum gehts jetzt auch nicht aber den Charackter aus Dota  können die sicherlich streichen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Valve: DotA 2 offiziell angekündigt*

Naja, die Universen müssen sich ja ein wenig unterscheiden, sonst wärs zu offensichtlich gewesen. ^^



Aber dass die wohl vergessen können einfach ALLE Charaktere aus DotA 1:1 zu übernehmen (weil ebend WC3:TFT Charaktere), das stimmt wohl.


----------



## Veriquitas (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Valve: DotA 2 offiziell angekündigt*

Ein wenig ist übertrieben ausgedrückt, da gibt es gravierende Unterschiede. Aber was Valve präsentiert ist eine 1:1 Kopie...


----------



## tickymick (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Valve: DotA 2 offiziell angekündigt*

Ich versteh nicht was du uns mit den Bildern sagen willst. Ich seh da kein bisschen Ähnlichkeit. Und außerdem ist es ja nicht so das ein dunkle/r Waldläufer/in etwas besonderes ist, was es nur in Warcraft gibt.


----------



## Veriquitas (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Valve: DotA 2 offiziell angekündigt*

Ganz einfach auf dem Bild von Valve handelt es sich um eine Nachtelfe, die Tätowierung im Gesicht und die Violette Haut 1:1 übernommen aus dem Wc Univerum. Das bild was ich gezeigt habe ist die Untote Version von Sylvanas Windrunner und es ist trotzdem sehr viel Ähnlichkeit zu erkennen. Es gibt noch 100 andere bilder die das deutlich machen würden.


----------



## sinthor4s (2. November 2010)

*AW: Valve: DotA 2 offiziell angekündigt*



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Ganz einfach auf dem Bild von Valve handelt es sich um eine Nachtelfe, die Tätowierung im Gesicht und die Violette Haut 1:1 übernommen aus dem Wc Univerum. Das bild was ich gezeigt habe ist die Untote Version von Sylvanas Windrunner und es ist trotzdem sehr viel Ähnlichkeit zu erkennen. Es gibt noch 100 andere bilder die das deutlich machen würden.



Ich möchte insofern widersprechen, dass das alles andere als eine
Elfe ist. Wie jeder, der bereits etwas über Elfen erfahren hat, weiß haben Elfen
spitze Ohren. In Warcraft sind diese dermaßen lang das es sich bei
dem Bild von Valve um keine handeln kann.

(wenn man jetzt noch klugscheißen wollte, könnte man anmerken, dass du dir als Vergleich eine ehemalige Hochelfe ausgesucht hast, jedoch von Nachtelfen sprichst)


----------



## Veriquitas (3. November 2010)

*AW: Valve: DotA 2 offiziell angekündigt*

Das spielt aber keine Rolle ob ich jetzt weiß ob Sylvanas ne Nachtelfe oder Hochelfe war, ich kann auch nicht nen Mod von The Witcher machen. Die Monster beibehalten und sagen jo das wird jetzt rausgebracht. Ist mir egal ob es die gleichen modelle sind wie in The Witcher, war ja meine Idee nur die Modelle nicht. Aber egal ich übernehme das mal als Hobby Bastler, ist ja meine Idee gewesen und dazu noch billig weil ich es erstmal 1:1 übernommen habe. So geht das halt nicht, was hat das den mit Talent zu tun ? Garnichts weil Blizzard doch die Vorlage für alles gegeben hat, sogar für das Spielprinzip, da steckt Geld hinter und ob die sich für Dota interessiert haben oder nicht spielt keine Rolle.


----------



## tickymick (3. November 2010)

*AW: Valve: DotA 2 offiziell angekündigt*

Nur mit der Kleinigkeit das Blizzard die auch nicht erfunden hat. Und selbst wenn, dann sind sie selber Schuld. Einen Anspruch darauf haben sie ja scheinbar nicht, denn im Moment scheint es klar zu sein das DotA2 erscheint, ohne groß die Models zu ändern. Was Blizzard mit dem Spielprinzip zu tun hat versteh ich auch nicht, in anderen Spielen gibts Maps mit dem gleichen Prinzip.
Und du kannst einen Mod von The Witcher nicht damit vergleichen, weil Blizzard hat praktisch nichts selber erfunden (die Namen vllt) und da die Models in DotA2 auf einer anderen Engine basieren und somit nicht 1:1 wie die in WC3 aussehen werden, kann Blizzard viel versuchen um DotA2 zu stoppen.
Wenn Valve jetzt noch Ar***l***** wären (was sie wohl leider nicht sind) sollten sie Blizzard verklagen, wegen Starcraft DotA, der Name gehört ja Valve.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (3. November 2010)

*AW: Valve: DotA 2 offiziell angekündigt*



tickymick schrieb:


> Wenn Valve jetzt noch Ar***l***** wären (was sie wohl leider nicht sind) sollten sie Blizzard verklagen, wegen Starcraft DotA, der Name gehört ja Valve.


Won't happen.


Wenn Valve etwas nicht sind dann Arschlöcher (schreibs ruhig aus in dem Fall). = )


----------



## Veriquitas (3. November 2010)

*AW: Valve: DotA 2 offiziell angekündigt*

Gut zu wissen dann wird es demnächst aber ziemlich viele Games geben, die sich anderen ähneln von Charakteren her. Weil es ja kein Problem ist etwas 1:1 zu übernehmen.


----------



## sinthor4s (3. November 2010)

*AW: Valve: DotA 2 offiziell angekündigt*



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Gut zu wissen dann wird es demnächst aber ziemlich viele Games geben, die sich anderen ähneln von Charakteren her. Weil es ja kein Problem ist etwas 1:1 zu übernehmen.



Du beachtest immer noch nicht das Valve nicht 1:1 übernimmt.
Es gibt definitiv Unterschiede und Blizzard hat sich mit Sicherheit nicht
violett-farbene Bogenschützen schützen lassen.


----------



## Veriquitas (3. November 2010)

*AW: Valve: DotA 2 offiziell angekündigt*

Das bring aber nichts im nachhinein wenn vor Gericht klar gemacht wird, das das Game aus Wc 3 entstanden ist und dann direkte Vergleiche folgen. Ja man kann es auch violette Bogenschützen nennen aber es sind Nachtelfen ganz einfach.


----------



## BigBubby (3. November 2010)

*AW: Valve: DotA 2 offiziell angekündigt*



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Gut zu wissen dann wird es demnächst aber ziemlich viele Games geben, die sich anderen ähneln von Charakteren her. Weil es ja kein Problem ist etwas 1:1 zu übernehmen.



Guck dir doch nur mal die CoD Reihe an, da ähnelt sich seit 3-4 Teilen alles komplett


----------



## Veriquitas (3. November 2010)

*AW: Valve: DotA 2 offiziell angekündigt*

Was hat Cod damit zu tun ?


----------



## BigBubby (3. November 2010)

*AW: Valve: DotA 2 offiziell angekündigt*



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Was hat Cod damit zu tun ?



Um verkürzt deine Aussage wiederzugeben: Es werden ziemlich viele Spiele mit dem selben charakter rauskommen.
CoD kopiert sich zwar prinzipell nur selber, da es aber schon 2 verschiedene spieleschmieden sind, die die reihe abwechselnd machen,...

Ansonsten war es schon immer so, dass es viele kopieren von bekannten spielen gab, die sich sehr ähnelten.
Total Annihaltion und Supreme Commander z.b. (sind teilweise auch die selben leute, aber an sich vollkommen verschiedene Spieleschmieden).
Auch die ganzen Klone von Counterstrike.
BattleIsle gabs damals auch enorm viele Klone von...


----------



## Veriquitas (3. November 2010)

*AW: Valve: DotA 2 offiziell angekündigt*

Dann geh ich mal davon aus das sich Valve Dota nicht schützen lassen kann oder schon geschützt hab es nichts bringt.


----------



## BigBubby (3. November 2010)

*AW: Valve: DotA 2 offiziell angekündigt*

Für den Namen haben sie bereits ein patent angemeldet, beim rest vermutlich eher nicht.


----------



## Veriquitas (3. November 2010)

*AW: Valve: DotA 2 offiziell angekündigt*

Ja ist ja egal man kann ja einfach nen Strich unter den Namen machen, dann ist das ja nicht mehr Dota.


----------



## Rocksteak (3. November 2010)

*AW: Valve: DotA 2 offiziell angekündigt*

Die Rechte von Kartenstruktur, Spielweise und Namen liegen beim Ersteller.

Das trifft auf der einen Seite für zB. den Pitchlord (Blizzard) auf der anderen aber auch für DotA (Icefrog) zu. 
Wenn sich Valve jetzt das Patent auf den Namen und die Spielweise (wie auch immer) gesichert hat,
 müssten sie afaik Icefrog Geld gegeben haben, bzw er ihnen das Patent für zB Mitarbeitsgarantie überlassen haben.
Das macht für mich Sinn.

Und in der Tat sind Violette spitz ohrige noch nicht patentrechtlich geschützt, genauso wenig wie spitzohrige Damen.
Wer die Nutzungsbedingungen für Map-Editoren kennt, weiß, dass die Rechte und die Haftung für Inhalte nicht beim
 Ersteller der Engine, des Editors o. Ä. liegt, sondern bei dem, der sich mit Hilfe der genannten Mittel erstellt hat.


----------



## Veriquitas (3. November 2010)

*AW: Valve: DotA 2 offiziell angekündigt*

Tja das ist aber nicht so man kann ja dann Games wirklich 1:1 einfach so kopieren also den kompletten Inhalt (1:1), deswegen ist das schwachsinn was du erzählst.


----------



## BigBubby (4. November 2010)

*AW: Valve: DotA 2 offiziell angekündigt*



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Tja das ist aber nicht so man kann ja dann Games wirklich 1:1 einfach so kopieren also den kompletten Inhalt (1:1), deswegen ist das schwachsinn was du erzählst.



kann man nicht so einfach. wenn die ähnlichkeit u hoch dem original ist. dann ist das "patent" ja beim originalersteller und nicht beim kopisten.


----------



## Veriquitas (4. November 2010)

*AW: Valve: DotA 2 offiziell angekündigt*

Ist es ja in dem Fall von Blizzard was Nachtelfen angeht...


----------



## BigBubby (5. November 2010)

*AW: Valve: DotA 2 offiziell angekündigt*

bitte erklären was du meinst...


----------

